

University applications in England down 9.9% as fees rise - dazbradbury
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/education-16787948

======
mooism2
_'Ucas chief executive, Mary Curnock Cook, highlighted that this year's
application figures were against a background of a demographic dip in school
leaver numbers. When this is taken into account, she says it shows a fall of
1% in the application rate in England, "with little change across the rest of
the UK".'_

